# Carpet Python ID



## sonicity (Mar 22, 2016)

Just received my first reptile was curious to double check it's actual sub-species, purchased him from Coburg Aquarium, the breeder was kind of vague only identifying it as a Top End carpet, license info saids it is a Morelia Spilota Variegata, he is 2 years old a male and around 3 foot. Is he at a healthy size at 3 foot for 2 years old? Just trying to figure out if his growth has been stunted at all. Thanks!


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 22, 2016)

Size is fine for a two year old jungle. Nice snake.


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Mar 22, 2016)

Yeah, definitely looks more Cheynei than Variegata. As PythonLegs said, size looks OK to me. 

Adam


----------



## sonicity (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys, I thought he might of been a Jungle, but his olive/greenish colouring through me off, I was trying to find low yellow jungle pics online to compared, this is right after a shed also so this is him at his brightest.


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 23, 2016)

It looks like a darwin to me


----------

